# جميع خامات تصنيع الدهانات والعوازل والمعاجين



## Mr.Ahmed.Alharbi (2 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

انا احتاج الى قائمة بالخامات التي تدخل في تصنيع الدهانات والعوازل والمعاجين 

هناك خامات في السعودية وخامات مستوردة 

اتمنى مساعدتي 


تحياتي لكم بالتوفيق 

أخوكم أحمد الحربي ​


----------



## رسلان ابوليل (4 يناير 2012)

الاخ العزيز احمد الحربي
انت تطلب المواد الخام للدهانات فاذا عرفتها فهل تعرف تصنيها


----------



## أبــــو عمــــــر (13 يناير 2012)

يا اخ احمد انا عندي جميع اسماء المواد الخام وفورميلات الدهان لكن هذه الفورملات لا تعطى بهذا الشكل لان هذه الفورملات اخذت وقت وجهد من المعرفة والتعب والعناء


----------

